# Who to see about low Test levels



## DarksideSix (Jun 9, 2013)

As much as I hate to say it, i'm starting to think as I get older i'm suffering from low T levels and may need to go on testosterone replacement therapy.  Who should I see?  an Endo?  another doc?


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> As much as I hate to say it, i'm starting to think as I get older i'm suffering from low T levels and may need to go on testosterone replacement therapy.  Who should I see?  an Endo?  another doc?



It can really be a pain in the ass to find a doc that knows their shit about trt.  If you want to try & get your insurance to cover you'll have to jump thru the hoops.  Start with your primary doc & go from there.  If you just want to go with a clinic & pay out of pocket shoot me a PM & I'll get you with a good guy.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jun 9, 2013)

If you have health insurance, start with your doc.

Go tell him that your not feeling your normal energy at work, at home in your hobbies and interests, and in the bedroom with your wife. You can say something like - i hadnt noticed, but my wife asked me if i was having an affair because i wasn't interested in her. She was threatening to leave me. It was a huge shock but on looking at it, she was right. Obviously she has noticed and is feeling that something is off. So here i am!

That was the truth of what happened to me. And my wife did accuse me of having an affair because i wasn't interested. Its important that you let the doctor know its impacting your whole life. 

Anyway, result was one week later Kaiser was giving me T shots. The cost - $10 a shot. Cant beat that!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 10, 2013)

Endo seems to be the most common, but I've heard many state that they have better luck with Urologists believe it or not.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 10, 2013)

well my insurance just kicked in from my job......I don't have a primary doctor but I need to get one so I guess i'll start there.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 10, 2013)

Or you could just self prescribe.


----------



## RedLang (Jun 10, 2013)

Dfeaton is on the money.

Prepare yourself, due to your current physical appearance most doctors will turn you away. Damn demon steroids are!

If you manage to find a doctor who actually knows his shit it will go smoothly. This would really be the first option you should try

As Colt said, self prescribing really isnt a huge issue. Only thing would be if you want to have children in the future.

There are a few boys here including myself who would be happy to give you a hand.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 10, 2013)

RedLang said:


> Dfeaton is on the money.
> 
> Prepare yourself, due to your current physical appearance most doctors will turn you away. Damn demon steroids are!
> 
> ...





See, that's the issue.  I do plan on having kids in the future.  Also, i'm worried about the hemocrit issues that may come as well.


----------



## DF (Jun 10, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> See, that's the issue.  I do plan on having kids in the future.  Also, i'm worried about the hemocrit issues that may come as well.



If you keep your test dose at a trt level your crit may not be an issue.  It's hard to say though b/c everyone responds differently.  Or just donate every 2 months.  They'll give you hcg to help the nuts (they should).


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 10, 2013)

There's plenty of guys that have knocked thier lady up on trt. Even without hcg. I would definitely pin it though. Just get labs done when you find a dose that you feel good at. Get your e dialed in and donate blood.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are going to try to locate a primary care physician for general use and you intend to go  the HRT route now or in the future, I'd start with that discussion on the front end.

Steps...

1. If available get personal referals for PCP from friends, relatives ect. 
2. Call those PCP and ask the nurse/PA/physician if they "can support male patients who are on testosterone replacement therapy." - Make sure you say testosterone replacement and no hormone replacement.
3. For the ones that say "Yes, we can do that." Add them to the short list and set up an appointment.
4. During the appointment have your proposed protocol written out and go over it with the physician. Explain each step of the way why you want to do each thing you are asking for in a particular way. They are not mind readers.
5. Ask for a referral to a urologist or an endocrinologist as well. Tell the PCP you want the support of one of those physicians through this process as well.
6. If the PCP agrees to work with you great! You've found your support. If not - move to the next PCP and repeate the screening process.

Tips...

1. I like urologist better than endos simply because I've found them more willing to work with guys in the HRT area.
2. Have your research and documentation and prior blood work in hand and be able to discuss it intelligently with each physician.
3. Have justification for what you want to do i.e. - "I want to start with 200 mg of injectable test cyp a week oin a Mon/Thurs injection schedule because I've read the half life is about 5 days and I want to try to establish an equilibrium in as narrow a rage as possible to avoid the highs and lows that I've seen other guys have to deal with." This goes for why you want HCG or Adex also - have your justification and research.
4. DO NOT deny the fact that you have used AAS. It will be obvious to the physician that you have and if you lie about this on the front end there will be no trust between you and the physician and I doubt he/she will work with you.
5. Take time to talk EVERYTHING through with the physician. He/She has no idea what you know and don't know unless you start to discuss this stuff. I guarantee your future physician doesn't read this board so he has no clue what you know about this stuff. Let him/her know so that you guys are on the same page of the play book.

Now, to address other issues...

Don't self medicate if you are going to do HRT. Be responsible with this. Go through the time to get this on board with physician. You'll need the medical support at some point and you don't need the legal headache of buying garbage from just dealer off the street. Plus, you'll never doubt what you are putting in your body if if comes from Walgreens or CVS.


----------



## graniteman (Jun 11, 2013)

cashout pretty much covered all. I would start with your Doc, it's waaaaay cheaper than a clinic. Be straight with him hopefully he can get you a script paid for by your insurance.  Clinics usually run around $2400 a year and you most likely won't get re-imbursed by your insurance. He's def right about Eurologists , they deal with erectile dysfunction alot an hrt is growing among them tenfold nowadays. 
Good Huntin


----------



## creekrat (Jun 21, 2013)

Get with your insurance and ask them for HRT drs that are in network.  I lucked out and found one in Tulsa about an hour and a half from me.  He is happy with my total levels being up around 1100 and lets me self inject.  I'm actually looking at moving about 6 hours from Tulsa but will continue to go back to this dr since I only have to go once every 10 weeks


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just want to reiterate something cash said. He suggested going to a Urologist.

Well, I was at the Urologists yesterday for an unrelated issue, and one thing that came up in our discussion was HRT. He just told me point blank, i dont do the gels - i have several patients on self injections and they  do well. You just need to drop in for a checkup every three months.

Im going to take my Uro up on his offer when my current cycle finishes. 

Regards,

SF


----------



## j2048b (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice sfs! I want to go see a uro but out here they wont do much!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> As much as I hate to say it, i'm starting to think as I get older i'm suffering from low T levels and may need to go on testosterone replacement therapy.  Who should I see?  an Endo?  another doc?



A good source!


----------

